# Feeling a lot better after 10 months with DP and DR 24/7



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everybody...

I just want to say that after 10 months with DP and DR all the time, I am feeling better. I have had therapy a hour every week for 6 months now, and as my therapist said: "DP and DR are a symptom af anxiety and/or depression and it will ade away as long as you get the right treatment"...

I feel reality again. I "only" think of DR og DR about 10 times a day, but prior it was in my head constantly. Now it only feel it when I think of it. And I´m able to forget it.

I dont take any medicine, but I am at the gym 3-4 times a week. I must say... sports/training are a very important part of my recovery. It takes 2-3 week of training before you will be able to feel a difference. My doctor says it works just like antidepressives...

I am SO happy that I have come this far. I was ideed very very sick. I had suicide-thoughts, i went (by my own free will) to the psyk ward 4 times and they offered me to stay every time, but I choose to stay at home instead.... I was just so desperate, my anxiety was horible, with 12-14 panicattacks a day (big ones... even at night it woke me up). And I did not even know what I was afraid of...

I hope you all will get therapy witch hopefully will help you as it had helped me. Just keep fighting...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> I just want to say that after 10 months with DP and DR all the time, I am feeling better. I have had therapy a hour every week for 6 months now, and as my therapist said: "DP and DR are a symptom af anxiety and/or depression and it will ade away as long as you get the right treatment"...
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post. It is very encouraging to me. I just FINALLY found a therapist that has experience in treating people who have dp and I feel really good about going to see her. I also believe that dp is a symptom and NOT an illness or a disease. I also believe that working through the underlying issues will take it away. If you are comfortable, could you elaborate on what approach you took in therapy? My dp was caused by trauma and I kind of think that directly addressing that will heal me.


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

you give me some hope! and it's so nice to hear, that you go¨t better, I have also dp not dr but dp 24/7. it's hard and I'm scared to hell, what if I go insane


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Tiny...

My DP and DR came from severe and longtime stress. I then had some weeks with many many panicattack and constantly very high anxiety. My therapist says that the DP and DR maybe came from the chok of having so much anxiety and not having anyting that could calm me down. After the weeks with constant panicattacks I woke up one morning and I was completely numb. Like my head could not tolerate any more anxiety... I was deeply deeply depressed and very DP´ed and DR´ed... I was not guite sure who I was... Very scary... So in therapy we worked to first of all to get me some rest... No work or pressure. We have talked about every aspect of my life and because it all came from stress, we have worked together to find out: What stressed me so and how I can handle it better in the future. And we are also working on how to improve my selvf image.

But I think it comes down to wich problems you have and what caused the symptoms, så there are no "one solution" other than: Get therapy. And find at therapist you like.

My therapist says that if you just fill yourself with pills and dont get any therapy, you can´t expect to get well. The answer is not medicin. She says that medicine like antidepressives prolong the illness because you get more numb... you dont react naturally. But she also says that sometimes, the patient are so sick that they need the medicine. I stopped taking zoloft when I started therapy. Actually I felt better and not so indifferent and DP´ed when i stopped.

To Emma...

My psycologist have worked with skitzofrenic and psycotic people for many years and she said that there was no chance I was going crazy. We all react to crysis our own way. Some get servere anxiety or DP.. some get very agressive... But DP or DR are not related to skitzofrenia. It "just" anxiety... and it will get better if you get help...

Sorry for the spelling. Im from Denmark and its a looong time since I have writtin an english assay


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Hi Tiny...
> 
> My DP and DR came from severe and longtime stress. I then had some weeks with many many panicattack and constantly very high anxiety. My therapist says that the DP and DR maybe came from the chok of having so much anxiety and not having anyting that could calm me down. After the weeks with constant panicattacks I woke up one morning and I was completely numb. Like my head could not tolerate any more anxiety... I was deeply deeply depressed and very DP´ed and DR´ed... I was not guite sure who I was... Very scary... So in therapy we worked to first of all to get me some rest... No work or pressure. We have talked about every aspect of my life and because it all came from stress, we have worked together to find out: What stressed me so and how I can handle it better in the future. And we are also working on how to improve my selvf image.
> 
> ...


hi du er fra Danmark same here. blev helt glad da jeg så hvad du havde skrevet


----------



## Rasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

emma said:


> hi du er fra Danmark same here. blev helt glad da jeg så hvad du havde skrevet


Oh yeah, nogen fra Danmark! Gik her og troede der ikke var andre end mig der led af det her lort.. dejligt at se andre folk der ved hvordan man har det. 
Håber I får det bedre inden længe


----------



## zedelghemkid (Feb 14, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Hi everybody...
> 
> I just want to say that after 10 months with DP and DR all the time, I am feeling better. I have had therapy a hour every week for 6 months now, and as my therapist said: "DP and DR are a symptom af anxiety and/or depression and it will ade away as long as you get the right treatment"...
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for this post. i just got a response finally from a therapist and i'm going to be booking an appointment with her soon. I didnt think therapy could help but i guess it can't hurt.
I just wanted to ask, is your sense of self coming back. Like do you know who you are completely?


----------



## emma (Feb 12, 2010)

Rasmus said:


> Oh yeah, nogen fra Danmark! Gik her og troede der ikke var andre end mig der led af det her lort.. dejligt at se andre folk der ved hvordan man har det.
> Håber I får det bedre inden længe


bedre og bedre, det føles jo som en drøm, jeg tænker ofte på om når man så kommer ud af det her om de 6 måneder jeg har lidt af det her. bare en en drøm altså føles som noget langt langt tilbage i mine minder


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Zedel...

Yes I feel like I am me... I no longer have these intense flashes when I am uncertain about who I am...

Bur it s not completely gone.. by I feel alot better...

Great that you found at therapist... Good Luck..







It CAN be better...

---------

Hejsa jer fra Danmark... JA fedt man ikke er den eneste... der er bare ikke mange i DK der lever med intens DP og DR konstant... Jeg håber for jer at det snart bliver bedre... kram...


----------



## L1F3 (Mar 14, 2010)

What's the difference between a therapist and a psychologist? and what's better if you suffer DP/DR?.


----------



## Rasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

Kender I overhovedet andre i Danmark der lider af DR eller DP? I svær grad, med konstante symptomer.
Jeg har nemlig ikke hørt om en eneste, og ikke engang den overlæge/psykiater jeg snakkede med havde hørt om nogen der led af DP/DR i Danmark.


----------



## Rasmus (Feb 22, 2010)

emma said:


> bedre og bedre, det føles jo som en drøm, jeg tænker ofte på om når man så kommer ud af det her om de 6 måneder jeg har lidt af det her. bare en en drøm altså føles som noget langt langt tilbage i mine minder


Lige præcis, det er på ingen måde positivt. Alt det man oplever er næsten "glemt" et par minutter efter det er sket - eller sådan har jeg det i hvert fald.
Har I også det problem med, at når I kører i tog f.eks, så kan I ikke huske noget som helst fra turen selvom I virkelig prøver at huske det? Hvis det giver mening.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

It's great that you are feeling better, more proof that there is a way out from DP/DR. Obviously you have a good therapist who cares and wants to see you get better. Same can not be said for many therapists, from what I've heard and read. To many it's just a job, and like the guy who works at the supermarket, they just want to finish their shift and get home.

Whatever works is great, and that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Hoot...

Yes... I believe I have a good therapist/psycologist....

She does not focus as much on the DP, but rather on the reason for it... So I really dont talk so much about it...

For about a week ago I went though some heavy stress again and the DP have been getting worse again - and the anxiety and depression as well... Im SOOO highly sensitive about everything... Its quite terrible right now. But for foreexsample 1 moths ago my DP ws not this bad and I must remember that it can be like that again...

Its just hard to keep the faith.. when youre totally "space out" alle the time... Hopefully ill get better again soon...

L1F3: Well a psycologist is a therapist with 5-7 years at the university... but in Denmark we also have whats called a psyckotherapist... thats a person that either alot of experience, and can help in different ways or one who has taken a short education for 2-3 years... then theres psyciatric, thats a doctor who can prescribe medicin and also give therapy...

The one who has helped me is the psycologist without medicine.

Sorry for the spelling... its hard words to spell


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Teresa, that's great. I'm really happy for you. Well, I'm numb







, but there's this faint feeling of happy somewhere outside of that. I also have found a good therapist. He doesn't have any experience treating dp, but he did actually take the time to look at Feeling Unreal, and has been talking to me about the underlying causes. Mine started after a breakup, which in itself didn't seem too traumatic, but it came not too long after a divorce that definitely was traumatic. We've been talking that out, and I think it might be helping. I'm glad your therapy is!


----------

